# Safe Gaurd



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

got an email wanting me to sign on as a grass only vendor! Who can possible work for this? This Zone covers six counties!

Here is a little more information:
You would need to refer to each work order for due dates and frequency of cuts. Depending on the loan type, it will likely be 2 or 3 cuts per month. You have a 5 day window to complete all work orders: 2 days prior to due date, on due date or 2 days after due date. We pay a flat rate of $34 up to an acre. If the client for the property is Aurora or Litton, you are required to call from site to get approval to cut the entire yard. You should not place a bid for these orders unless you are advised to by a recurring work Coordinator. For all other clients, if the property is over 1 acre and the broker or client requests that the entire lot is cut, vendors can cut the entire lot and invoice their flat rate times the amount of acres cut. Example: You cut 3 acres and your flat rate is $25. You would invoice $75 for all three acres. Grass higher than one foot can be invoiced for $20 per each additional foot.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*That's why the grass is not cut at every Safeguard property*

I have ever seen.


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

Do they want a maid refresh also and a gutter cleaning for that price as well.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> Do they want a maid refresh also and a gutter cleaning for that price as well.


That's webfair! Freddie mac.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> Do they want a maid refresh also and a gutter cleaning for that price as well.


And spray weed killer...


----------



## westcoast Man (Jan 6, 2014)

STARBABY said:


> got an email wanting me to sign on as a grass only vendor! Who can possible work for this? This Zone covers six counties!
> 
> Here is a little more information:
> You would need to refer to each work order for due dates and frequency of cuts. Depending on the loan type, it will likely be 2 or 3 cuts per month. You have a 5 day window to complete all work orders: 2 days prior to due date, on due date or 2 days after due date. We pay a flat rate of $34 up to an acre. If the client for the property is Aurora or Litton, you are required to call from site to get approval to cut the entire yard. You should not place a bid for these orders unless you are advised to by a recurring work Coordinator. For all other clients, if the property is over 1 acre and the broker or client requests that the entire lot is cut, vendors can cut the entire lot and invoice their flat rate times the amount of acres cut. Example: You cut 3 acres and your flat rate is $25. You would invoice $75 for all three acres. Grass higher than one foot can be invoiced for $20 per each additional foot.


Your better off, spending $ 34.00 bucks and walk your neighborhood with flyers and do residential lawn cuts. Cutting the crap they will want cut will tear your mower up and the best you can hope for during grass cut season is to get paid for 90% of the work you complete. This you will learn very fast in this biz.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

westcoast Man said:


> Your better off, spending $ 34.00 bucks and walk your neighborhood with flyers and do residential lawn cuts. Cutting the crap they will want cut will tear your mower up and the best you can hope for during grass cut season is to get paid for 90% of the work you complete. This you will learn very fast in this biz.


is what I have been saying for and while now! there is no way to make money here! If you are losing money on one you will lose money on ten!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

You would go Broke slower if you just mailed me a check every week. Let me know if you need my address.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

$75 for 3 acres????????????????

I won't do 1 acre for that. 

The only exception might be a completely open acre with nothing to mow or trim around. 
And those never come along.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

That's $75 before the discount.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> $75 for 3 acres????????????????
> 
> I won't do 1 acre for that.
> 
> ...



What is the HUD allowable again....?:whistling2:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> That's $75 before the discount.




The answer is still no.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> That's $75 before the discount.


wow there taking a discount on top of there low ass prices! I have gotten email from a different person each week asking me to sign on. At least they show there there bad deal upfront so I don't have to waist my time with them!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

If I remember right the grass prices have no discount. 
Its already been taken. 

Granted its been a few years since I worked for them and things may have changed.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Seems like it was 25% on us and we negotiated down, but the number $56.25 seems to ring a bell.


----------

